
Salesforce.com outage exposes cloud's dark linings  - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/06/salesforce_outage/
======
jgamman
pointless article - counterfactual should state that they are probably better
at this than you are. outages should be expected and managed for -
expectations of 100% uptime ignore reality. BTW power cuts can affect
productivity too, how many of you have your own deisel gen-set sitting idle
outside right now?

